# BulletStorm.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Feb 17, 2011)

A couple of notable releases for the 360 since last writeup, posts might happen later.

Catherine_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan
You.Dont.Know.Jack.USA.XBOX360-CLANDESTiNE
Dance.Paradise.NTSC.XBOX360-COMPLEX
Dr.Kawashimas.Body.and.Brain.Exercises.XBOX360-COMPLEX

*BulletStorm.XBOX360-COMPLEX*

Apparently region free. No idea about wave/required dash or AP25.

A joint production from People Can Fly (they of Painkiller fame) and Epic Games (they of many classic games from the DOS era upwards). Many have probably played the demo that was released. This game is very much on the "fun" FPS side of the spectrum- big weapons, larger than life characters, insane moves, points for said moves. Indeed it might be the equivalent of duke nukem 3d for the modern era (at least until duke nukem returns)- watch the videos. Co-optimus claims 4 player co-op over LAN (update- no LAN play) and XBL.

*Gameplay video*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t961FChFLNU[/youtube]

*Boxart*









Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - C O M P L E X -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??? ????????
???????????ÂÂ???????????? ??????????????? ????????????ÂÂ?????????? ????ÂÂÂÂ???
??????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ????
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ????? ??????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ???
???????????? ???????????? ?????ÂÂ ??????? ?????ÂÂ????????????????? ????? ???
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ P R E S E N T SÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂBulletStorm (c) EA
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RegionÂÂÂÂÂÂ: Region FreeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Languages: English (multi5)
ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂSizeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: 1 DVDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GenreÂÂÂÂ: FPSÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ PlatformÂÂÂÂ: XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDateÂÂÂÂ : February 2011ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂRelease Info:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ÂÂ
ÂÂSet in a futuristic utopia, an elite peacekeeping force thwarts the 
ÂÂrumblings of civil war. But deception within the ranks has caused two
ÂÂmembers of the most feared unit to strike out on their own. Now stranded
ÂÂon an abandoned paradise, Grayson Hunt and Ishi Sato find themselves 
ÂÂsurrounded by hordes of mutants and flesh eating gangs. They survive 
ÂÂon two objectives: get off the planet alive and extract revenge on the
ÂÂman who sent them there. As Grayson Hunt, players wield an arsenal of
ÂÂover-the-top combat moves and outrageously large guns that feed into
ÂÂBulletstorm's distinct skillshot' system producing unprecedented levels
ÂÂof frantic gameplay and yell-inducing satisfaction. Players that purchase
ÂÂthe Epic Edition are guaranteed early access to the Gears of War 3 beta.
ÂÂPre-order now to reserve a copy of the Epic Edition, while supplies last.
ÂÂIn addition to access to the beta, the Epic Edition gives players bonus
ÂÂin-game Bulletstorm content when playing online, including 25,000 
ÂÂexperience points, visual upgrades for their iconic leash, deadly 
ÂÂPeace Maker Carbine, boots and armor. With this unique gear, gamers can
ÂÂkill with skill in style. 



ÂÂNotes:
ÂÂ~~~~~~~

ÂÂAwesome game again.


ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy This Fine COMPLEX ReleaseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? bmx!
```


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 17, 2011)

The PS3 version is out too!
BulletStorm PS3 DUPLEX



Spoiler: NFO


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 17, 2011)

not a big release either - data size that is 

i was looking forward to this game, but meh lets just say good job they put in a demo, i'll pass up on this, may grab it later for 360 but i'll never play it.


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 17, 2011)

This game caught my eye. I'm grabbing it now and may check it out later and if not then definitely this weekend for sure.


----------



## nico445 (Feb 17, 2011)

really want to play this but i'm still saving up to get my xbox reballed


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 17, 2011)

Got a couple of hours in. Slowly unlocking and upgrading things but so far a nice corridor FPS game.

Co-op and the like remains to be tested though and that is where these things come into their own.


----------



## Fudge (Feb 17, 2011)

This is the first Wave 10 game and I'm pretty sure it only works on LT+. No AP25 though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 17, 2011)

If it is wave10 that is interesting as I saw it played on a JTAG machine (they are not at the newest dash yet).

It does look set to be quite a short game though.


----------



## Fudge (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been hearing reports of it working on earlier iXtremes as long as you have dash 12611.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 20, 2011)

It seems to update the dash but it works on 1.6NS for now at least.

No LAN play either (I am going to have to stop paying attention to co-optimus for such things).


----------

